# Need Pct help!



## Grejbgik (Dec 19, 2018)

IM 38 I have been taking test400, test Prop 100. And dbol. All Im taking now is adex aka arimdex. I want to come off after this cycle I never took Clomid or nova. Or HCG. I have been taking about 600mg a week of test. Sex is amazing right now. Im taking a12 blast. I got 3 more weeks left. So im taking 600 to 700mg a week what can i take to do a proper Pct?


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 19, 2018)

Wow! Such a badass, starting a cycle without giving two ****s about PCT and look at him now.

The most basic is simple. Wait two weeks after the last pin then start nolva. 40/40/20/20 or 40/20/20/20. Suggested is half the time of your cycle or 1 month minimum. 3 months cycle=1.5 months PCT. Keep popping them nolva.

40/40/20/20 means 40mg per day for 2 weeks then followed by 20mg per day for the rest, in case you didn't knew.


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 19, 2018)

Grejbgik said:


> IM 38 I have been taking test400, test Prop 100. And dbol. All Im taking now is adex aka arimdex. I want to come off after this cycle I never took Clomid or nova. Or HCG. I have been taking about 600mg a week of test. Sex is amazing right now. Im taking a12 blast. I got 3 more weeks left. So im taking 600 to 700mg a week what can i take to do a proper Pct?



Your old Dude why you need pct


----------



## Merlin (Dec 19, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Your old Dude why you need pct




I mean unless hes on trt it could seriously crash his test bad then will for sure need trt after. Older men can still have a pretty good amount of test just depends on the person


----------



## Grejbgik (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 22, 2018)

You PCT with just nolva?  No Clomid?



HijackedMyself said:


> Wow! Such a badass, starting a cycle without giving two ****s about PCT and look at him now.
> 
> The most basic is simple. Wait two weeks after the last pin then start nolva. 40/40/20/20 or 40/20/20/20. Suggested is half the time of your cycle or 1 month minimum. 3 months cycle=1.5 months PCT. Keep popping them nolva.
> 
> 40/40/20/20 means 40mg per day for 2 weeks then followed by 20mg per day for the rest, in case you didn't knew.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 22, 2018)

50mg of clomid and 20mg of nolva for 30 days is pretty common.  You'll need to wait for your test levels to drop below natty before starting or you're just wasting your PCT.  The prop will clear pretty fast.  Is the test 400 a blend?  What ester is it?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2018)

Why is it that Ru... Cecelia is the only one in this thread actually giving genuine advice and trying to help?

Oh, Merlin too.  Good point Merlin!


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 22, 2018)

Cecelia said:


> You PCT with just nolva?  No Clomid?



Yes.

Will add hcg this time though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> Yes.
> 
> Will add hcg this time though.


your pct sucks you lanky fuk!


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 22, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> your pct sucks you lanky fuk!



It works. 

I am opposite of lanky BTW.

Edit: HA I see why you called me lanky.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> It works.
> 
> I am opposite of lanky BTW.
> 
> Edit: HA I see why you called me lanky.


clomid/ nolva work the best together . Don’t use hcg during pct. use it before or on cycle


----------



## Merlin (Dec 23, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> It works.
> 
> I am opposite of lanky BTW.
> 
> Edit: HA I see why you called me lanky.



I can't decide if you're a shill or a bot or socially awkward or misinformed or an idiot


----------

